# WinCC flexible - Stationsadresse ungültig



## Reto (30 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Projekt mit 5x OP77A und 3x OP7, welche alle am DP-Netz angeschlossen sind. Das Projekt läuft seit mehreren Jahren einwandfrei.

Als ich diese Woche einige Störmelde-Texte anpassen wollte, erschien beim Generieren die folgende Meldung:


```
09:54:47.45 Generator       Info   :  Generierung gestartet ... 
09:54:47.46 Generator       Info   :  Generieren von 46 Delta-Schritten ... 
09:54:58.87 Generator       Info   :  Linker bearbeitet 'OP77_Ident' ... 
09:54:58.87 Generator       Info   :  ES2RT 
09:54:58.90 Generator       Info   :      Analyse... 
09:54:59.37 Generator       Error  :  Diese höchste Stationsadresse ist ungültig. 
09:54:59.37 Generator       Info   :  ### FEHLGESCHLAGEN mit 1 Fehler(n), 0 Warnung(en).
```

Die höchste Stations-Adresse ist im NetPro eingestellt auf die 126.

Kennt jemand das Problem?
Ach ja, ich verwende Version 2008 SP1 HF1

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sandman (30 März 2010)

Bei OP77A und OP73 darf bei einer HSA größer 63 die Baudrate nicht 1,5Mbit sein. Siehe Hilfe WinCC Flexible Kommunikation S7-Profibus (steht seit Flexible 2005 in der Hilfe). Ab Flexible 2008 wird das nun als Fehler gemeldet.


----------



## Paule (30 März 2010)

Sandman schrieb:


> Bei OP77A und OP73 darf bei einer HSA größer 63 die Baudrate nicht 1,5Mbit sein. Siehe Hilfe WinCC Flexible Kommunikation S7-Profibus (steht seit Flexible 2005 in der Hilfe). Ab Flexible 2008 wird das nun als Fehler gemeldet.


Das ist korrekt!
Aber bevor Du die Baudrate reduzierst, würde ich jeher die höchste Stationsadresse auf 63 reduzieren.


----------



## Reto (30 März 2010)

Ohjee .... wer hat denn das wieder verbrochen 

Umgehen kann man das nicht, weil die letzten Jahre hat das Problemlos funktioniert.

Das würde bedeuten, dass ich nun einfach meine HSA des Netzes auf 63 einstellen müsste und die HW-Config neu in die CPU laden? (Wenn das nur gut geht).


----------



## Reto (30 März 2010)

Es scheint als würde mich das WinCC Flex heute nicht mögen. Um weitere Fehler auszuschliessen habe ich HF5 installiert, nun kommt einfach ein anderer Fehler:

```
Info   :  Eine Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden! Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Einstellungen, Schnittstellen, Kabel etc.!
```

Wenn ich bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf Diagnose gehe, so wird die DP-Adresse des Panels angezeigt; das neue OS konnte ich laden und ist nun auch drauf. Nehme ich den Strom des Panels weg, so verschwindet auch die Adresse in der Diagnose.

Wo beginne ich da am besten mit suchen?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Günni1977 (30 März 2010)

Reto schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf Diagnose gehe, so wird die DP-Adresse des Panels angezeigt; das neue OS konnte ich laden und ist nun auch drauf. Nehme ich den Strom des Panels weg, so verschwindet auch die Adresse in der Diagnose.
> 
> Wo beginne ich da am besten mit suchen?
> 
> Danke und Gruss



hi,
wenn du das OS aktualisiert, musst die neue Adresse im Panel einstellen (was du offenbar gemacht hast) und die MPI/DP-Schnittstelle "enablen". kann nicht genau sagen, wo das ist, aber nicht dort, wo die Adresse eingestellt wird. irgendwo auf'm Panel gibts ein Fenster, wo du die Schnittstelle auf "Enable" stellen kannst (nur Haken setzen). dorrt kann man z.B. auch Remote-Betrieb einstellen.


----------



## Reto (30 März 2010)

Ja, hab ich alles gemacht. Die Adresse steht wie zuvor auf 16 und Rem.On ist gewählt bei der MPI-Schnittstelle.

Ich kenn die Panels eigentlich seit Jahren und es hat immer tadellos funktioniert


----------



## Günni1977 (30 März 2010)

Reto schrieb:


> Es scheint als würde mich das WinCC Flex heute nicht mögen. Um weitere Fehler auszuschliessen habe ich HF5 installiert, nun kommt einfach ein anderer Fehler


  beim HF5 brauchen die Panels ein neues OS? dachte das brauchen die nur nach SP1-Installation...  bist du direkt auf'm Panel oder über die Steuerung?


----------



## Reto (30 März 2010)

Nein, nicht dass ich wüsste. Das neue OS brauchen die, weil die letzte Änderung mit Flex 2005 gemacht wurden.

Ich bin via NetLink PRO direkt am DP-Strang, an welchem auch das OP ist. mit einem 2ten NetLink PRO am MPI, was dann via eine 414er geroutet wird. Geht aber beides nicht (gleiche Fehler; ging früher beides).


----------



## Günni1977 (31 März 2010)

kannst du mal probieren, direkt dich auf das Panel zu hängen? also alle Schnittstellen vom Panel ab und nur deine direkte Verbindung?


----------



## Reto (31 März 2010)

Direkt drauf hängen kann ich leider erst am Dienstag wieder testen. Bis dahin habe ich "nur" Fernwartung über die beiden NetLinks.


----------



## Günni1977 (31 März 2010)

achso. ich meine nämlich, dass es irgendwelche "alten" Panels gibt, die man nach OS-Update direkt (meine sogar, es war über die serielle Schnittstelle) transferieren muss und erst danach geht es "normal über Bus"...
weiß aber nicht mehr genau, welches Panel das war.


----------



## Reto (31 März 2010)

OP77A hat glaub gar keine Serielle Schnittstelle


----------



## Reto (31 März 2010)

Ah doch, aber auf dem selben Stecker.

Auf den Siemens-Support-Seiten habe ich die Info gefunden, dass das ab und zu passieren kann und man dann das Panel via Serieller Schnittstelle neu laden muss (das OP77A). Ein Kabel kann man selber basteln.
Hier der Link: https://www.automation.siemens.com/...how.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=23668&Language=de

Ich werde das demnach am Dienstag versuchen (mir graut schon vor stundenlangem Laden den 8 Panels).


----------



## IBFS (20 April 2010)

*diese höchste Stationsadresse ist ungültig  --> OP73*

Nach dem konvertieren eines alten Projektes mit 
OP73, STEP7 und FLEX 2007 auf FLEX2008 SP1 hat
der Kommunikationstreiber nicht mehr mitgespielt:

"diese höchste Stationsadresse ist ungültig"

Gut das ich den Thread hier gefunden habe.

Es ist schlicht nicht zu begreifen, dass sich
nach einer Konvertierung sich die Randdaten ändern.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Aisser (20 März 2012)

Hallo an alle,


ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem, bei uns musste ein altes Touchpanel ersetzt werden.

Hab jetzt die HMI mit WinCC Flexible 2008 geöffnet und den Fehler höchste Teilnehmer Adresse erhalten.
Jetzt hab ich die Höchste Teilhnehmer Adresse auf 63 gesetzt und ich kann die Einstellungen in das OP 77 übertragen.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt nur noch, muss ich jetzt auf der Anlage die HW-Konfig der CPU auch auf 63 setzen und übertragen oder reicht das am OP77.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## IBFS (20 März 2012)

Aisser schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre jetzt nur noch, muss ich jetzt auf der Anlage die HW-Konfig der CPU auch auf 63 setzen und übertragen oder reicht das am OP77.



Kurz und knapp:  JA - es reicht am OP77!


----------



## Aisser (21 März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

Hab auch gerade mit der Simatic Hotline telefoniert, er meinte es dürfte kein Problem geben war sich aber auch nicht ganz sicher.


----------

